# Littering at NC



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well I went to NC dam yesterday, and there were a few guys down there besides my buddy & myself. Fishin wasn't real good. 1 thing is starting to really get under my skin though. There was quite a bit of trash left down there by that other group of guys. I know this cause I went back in the evening to give it a try and everything they bought at the store across the highway was all over the place where they were fishing. Those guys weren't local, but I don't remember where they were from. That is uncalled for. You bring it, then you take it home. Don't come to someone elses neck of the woods and leave ur trash. If you have any respect for the outdoors at all then you wouldn't do that. I don't go anywhere without picking my trash up. Believe me when I see them agian they will hear about it. Cops & the warden already know about it as of today. I hope they get caught the next time they do it, & maybe they will learn their lesson.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Were you fishing at the bricks on the WV side? My Nephew and his buddys go there all the time and were there Friday. They killed the big Walleyes. They also killed em Saturday. I went today and fished from 10-2 and only got a suager and a walleye.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nobody "killed" them there Saturday. I talked to everyone there....unless they got there in the evening. _*BELIEVE ME, THE BITE WAS VERY SLOW ON SATURDAY!*_


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Here are a few they got Saturday..Sorry if thats not Killing um.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

I was on the bricks early Friday and Saturday, caught 2 Friday and one off the wall Saturday. Didnt see anyone killing them but they were being caught slow and far in between. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished the oh side 8 to 1030 and the wv side 11-130 we were the last to leave. We got skunked. Dident see a fish caught. Good seeing you snake.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

snake69 said:


> Nobody "killed" them there Saturday. I talked to everyone there....unless they got there in the evening. _*BELIEVE ME, THE BITE WAS VERY SLOW ON SATURDAY!*_



Slow is an understatement.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

?????
*Something Ain't Right here!??? *

I'm back.
C U there.

Hello Spike.
Thanks Very Much for all the reports,,, You'll have to forgive 'US' non-believers.
You ARE talking to some of NC's "Best-Of-The Best!" (my opinion  )
AND 'they' did put in a butt-load of hours in the last cupla days/ weeks.
AND, this has been one huge screwed-up winter bite at NC.

So, if you could get your nephew to throw-us-a-bone and better describe how the HECK they did it, AND maybe W-W-W,,,, it would surely help HEAL some hurt egoes!!! HeHeHeee  They're NIGHT fish'n, RIGHT?

Thanks in advance,,,
jer


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

They are working the evening bite till 8pm or so. Smaller the jig the better. Losing a lot of big fish in the rocks.

Here is a 29" Walleye that they managed to land Friday. Tried to revive it but she didnt make it.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Spike9 said:


> Here is a 29" Walleye that they managed to land Friday. Tried to revive it but she didnt make it.


Did you try reviving the fish by putting it back into the water instead of the jumper cables in the background?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

spike, Looks like u guys are killing it to me, awsome walleye!!!!


----------



## Jagibby61 (Dec 30, 2011)

Spike I am new to the river where is NC ?


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jagibby61 said:


> Spike I am new to the river where is NC ?


Its the New Cumberland Dam. You can fish on the West Virginia Side about 4 miles south of the Mountaineer Casino there is a pull off and then a .75 mile walk down the tracks to the Dam.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, I don't know about you, but I've been fishing the river a long time, and never held a fish that close to the camera...but that aside...*NO ONE* was killin' them! All I can say is they must've got there at 6pm because I I KNOW people that were there until 5 and didn't do squat! And I agree with Rivarat and Doboy....we put our time in! Show us what we are doing wrong!! By the way, I have two friends who have pulled 30" walleye out of the river, one will be there every weekend, and it sure don't look like that one!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Never fished the river myself, Was just comenting on the nice fish caught by spike9 or his friends? Is it usually a day time bite there? Ive seen them turn on in minutes at midnight in the lakes i fish. So them turning on after 6 seems possible.

LOL id also like to know how it was done though, and yea arms looked a little stretched in pic but oh well,still a great eye! 
I would love to start fishing the big o but dont like the idea of only being able to make a cple trips a month compared to 2-4 trips a wk to the places i fish hear close to me. Easyier to try an get a pattern going! Nice fish everyone been haveing fun reading all of your posts this fall/winter.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm with u snake, I have been on both sides almost everyday for the past 2 weeks & noone is killin them. The bite is slow. So all u guys sayin ur killin em, ur full of it...period

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Snaker69 no one is bragging here just sharing facts so everyone knows the bite. I don't understand the animosity here on this forum. I will just stop posting no problem here. Like I said before my nephew and his buddys were there Friday and Saturday and caught fish..Sorry if you guys didnt. It happens all the time. I am sure they have showed up before on days you guys have caught them and didnt get get any. On Sunday my buddy and I showed up and I got a Walleye and a Sauger and my buddy got zero. He was Pissed just like Snaker69. Ray is not extending his arms the fish is 29 inches who f in cares its a big fish.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sayin your a liar, i'm just sayin there's a difference between killin em and catchin some fish. That is a real nice fish too. My buddy caught a 29 1/2" 10 1/2 pounder with a 17 1/2" gerth last Feb. I see bih walleyes caught down there all the time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

well if theses guys were there they hid from everyone.I was there 20 feet down from Snake and caught one 20" walleye.From where I was you could see up to the wall and down to the brickyard.There was no one below us and only a few above us.When we walked out I saw NOTHING of a mess of fish from anybody,and everyone we talked to from riverrat to snake and everyone inbetween it was SLOW.Apparently these guy's have a secret spot.Maybe they fish wearing really good camoflage.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

No animosity whatsoever. I and 4-5 friends(Sat) and friends the next day... no one killin' em, one here...one there....and that's it. Anyone knows me, I help people out, guys from here that never fished there,,,etc. I know there are big fish in that river...had 2 personal friends that have caught 30" fish there...not me, mine is a miniscal 24.5"...but my time will come too....trust me, I put enough time in. Just a matter of time...hope it's sooner and not later!!


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Seen a few guys on the rocks and wall this afternoon, just curious to how anyone did. Was there yesterday morn and caught a bruise and a Sauger. Frazier went down hard on the rocks, wish I could blame it on a monster eye but I fell victim to my own clumsiness. Gonna hit em again in the am, my spots indecisive up to this point. If anyone else is heading out in the am, let me know. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure wish I could join ya....work calls!  But I'm sure I'll make it this weekend......leave a few, will ya!?!


----------

